# Ungula aka Hoof with MP38



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 11, 2019)

I built this initially as Cleft mod. I got some extra MP38s I used on my ReproFuzz and tried it here. ReproFuzz used 2n1304 and hoof uses 2n1308. Socketed C5(?) and the two diodes so I can easily move back to Cleft or try different clipping diodes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 11, 2019)

How does it sound?  The stock Hoof (Ungula) runs the bias pretty hot on the two germaniums.  Leaky transistors may saturate even with no signal.  Do us a favor and measure the collector voltages on Q2 & Q3.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 14, 2019)

Q2 3.66v
Q3 2.7v


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 14, 2019)

That looks good, both transistors have enough headroom.  If you want to try something different, remove D2 or both D1 & D2.  It will get louder, not that you need any more volume, but it will also reduce the compression and make the clipping asymmetrical, for more even harmonics.  For less midrange scoop, increase C10 to 15nF or 22nF.  The SHIFT control will still have plenty of range.  Finally, it it's too hissy at high FUZZ settings, try replacing Q1 with a low-noise transistor like BC109C, MPSA18, 2N5088/89 or 2N5210.


----------

